# Opening Day Buck



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

I wish it was mine but my buddy shot this Monday right after sunrise. Not sure on score. Got it right outside Fremont.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow ,nice one


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Tell him REAL NICE!!!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice buck.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buck...that'll score high 120's maybe 130's.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats and great deer. please get back to us on a score. i really enjoy guessing scores on deer from pictures. i m right at 150". gross of course.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. Too bad the right brow got busted off. He's a fighter for sure!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Seriously who cares what the deer "scores" because I doubt there are any hunters on here that wouldn't be tripping over themselves to kill that deer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Seriously who cares what the deer "scores" because I doubt there are any hunters on here that wouldn't be tripping over themselves to kill that deer.


yeah that deer would be a wall hanger for me for sure. like the op i envy the shooter. a big congrats to the shooter on a very nice buck.
sherman


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

I will take a guess 145 gross with busted tine.
Great buck congrats to the hunter.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome buck to me!


----------



## Acristborders (Sep 21, 2014)

All of my deer make the Book !!!!! The Betty Crocker cook Book.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Seriously who cares what the deer "scores" because I doubt there are any hunters on here that wouldn't be tripping over themselves to kill that deer.


no one said that they wouldn't kill that deer...its always fun to guess a score...good mass and tine length but I see a good bit of deductions too...great buck nonetheless!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

My guess is upper 130's... please no one get butt hurt over my guess, its only a guess.


----------

